# Unsmokeable CAO



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Okay, we all know a three year old cannot be trusted with very much. And yes, this was partially my fault as well for leaving him alone for a couple of minutes. It all started innocently enough when our son, Anthony, begged and pleaded to stay up for a few more minutes and promised he'd be nice and quiet. I gave in and let him lay in our bed while I pulled out all of the holiday bombs, trades, gifts, etc. cigars to sort out and properly put away. Well after I had a few cigars spread out on the bed, our water alarm went off outside of our house. (We live in out in the country and have an elaborate septic system with an electric pump, ergo the high water alarm, which sounds inexplicably from time to time.) 
So I grabbed a flashlight and screwdriver and went outside to shut the darn thing off. When I came back inside a couple of minutes later, Anthony proclaimed, "I broke your cigar." He had pieces of the wrapper all over the bedspread! I can only imagine the fun he must have had destroying it. I'm just thankful he didn't say, "I broke your cigars (plural)." He could have done much worse. Guess it's my fault for leaving the temptation right there in front of him. Kinda like putting a bowl of ice cream in front of a kid and then telling him not to eat it. Oh well, Troy and I had each received a MX2 robusto from Bigfoot at Bullybreed's UFC herf last week. So I guess that makes us fairly Even Steven - R.I.P. CX2. You will be missed.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Haha! He got you good! I think it is smokable. Do you have any pipes around the house?


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Kids--Gotta Love em!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

He made ya some nice chewing tobaccy


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

damn. he picked the wrong one. that is the best cigar you will find!


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

At least he had fun.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Thats one of my biggest fears that my 3yr old will get into my humi and play with my smokes. So I keep it locked


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

sofaman said:


> Thats one of my biggest fears that my 3yr old will get into my humi and play with my smokes. So I keep it locked


Amen to that! My 1 year old is starting to wander around and get into stuff... I can't imagine what will happen as she gets older!!!


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

stlcards said:


> At least he had fun.


and thats all that counts...:baffled:...right?


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Sometimes I wonder if I eally want kids....lol.


----------



## Shelby07 (May 1, 2007)

Be thankful he didn't try to light it and burn the house down.


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

That almost brought tears to my eyes. Gotta love 'em, especially when they tell on themselves.


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

terrasco said:


> That almost brought tears to my eyes. Gotta love 'em, especially when they tell on themselves.


At least he didnt try to blame someone else :lol:


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

NNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!, not the CX2!!!!!!! 

Might have to try and replace that for ya!


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> NNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!, not the CX2!!!!!!!
> 
> Might have to try and replace that for ya!


Oh....my kids (Which I dont really have any) got into my stash of Sopranos and burnt the whole box up.............never mind.


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm mourning that poor, poor cigar! Give it a good burial.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Ouch. I wonder if he tried to put it back together again?


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Slow Triathlete said:


> Ouch. I wonder if he tried to put it back together again?


Its not Humpty Dumpty :lol:


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

That is absolutely classic! "Mom, I broke your cigar"! I bet he felt bad... not as bad as you!  Too bad too, that CX2 is helluva Cammy!!

CD


----------



## Shelby07 (May 1, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> NNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!, not the CX2!!!!!!!
> 
> Might have to try and replace that for ya!


My dog ate all 20 boxes of my MB1's (assorted sizes in original boxes... and they were all full!)

Yeah... that's the ticket!

C'mon Oliva reps... step up!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Shelby07 said:


> My dog ate all 20 boxes of my MB1's (assorted sizes in original boxes... and they were all full!)
> 
> Yeah... that's the ticket!
> 
> C'mon Oliva reps... step up!


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

poor little cigar

thats the way the stogie crumbles i guess
lol


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

RIP little cigar


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

That is funny, and he did most certainly
break it!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

That is too freaking funny Rhonda! Wish I could have seen his face when he was telling you


----------



## ibosmiley-cl (Apr 15, 2007)

Yikes...that cigar has reached the end of it's lifespan... 

*trumpet plays taps*


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

chubzerous said:


> That is funny, and he most certainly
> did break it!


Yeah, the trouble he got into last night stuck with him. This morning when he got up, he asked me where was the cigar he broke. I told him I had to throw it away. However, last night I did try to see if anything could be salvaged, sans wrapper and all, but not only did he break it in half, it's kinda split up the side as well. I figured if I tried to light anything, I'd just have a mini-bonfire. Darn shame too, as I was tossing it I reflected upon how nice it felt. Oh well! We all learned a lesson ... that little boy is quick! I mean we've always kept the serious stuff away & out of reach (lighters, cutters, etc.), but who knew in just a couple of minutes he could do so much. Maybe he was trying to see just how well it was constructed. Yeah, research!


----------



## slkr4life (Nov 9, 2007)

patefengreen said:


> Yeah, the trouble he got into last night stuck with him. This morning when he got up, he asked me where was the cigar he broke. I told him I had to throw it away. However, last night I did try to see if anything could be salvaged, sans wrapper and all, but not only did he break it in half, it's kinda split up the side as well. I figured if I tried to light anything, I'd just have a mini-bonfire. Darn shame too, as I was tossing it I reflected upon how nice it felt. Oh well! We all learned a lesson ... that little boy is quick! I mean we've always kept the serious stuff away & out of reach (lighters, cutters, etc.), but who knew in just a couple of minutes he could do so much. Maybe he was trying to see just how well it was constructed. Yeah, research!


Maybe he saw the one with gum in it from the other day and thought he might get lucky:biggrin:


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

slkr4life said:


> Maybe he saw the one with gum in it from the other day and thought he might get lucky:biggrin:


Now that's funny!  You're probably right!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

slkr4life said:


> Maybe he saw the one with gum in it from the other day and thought he might get lucky:biggrin:


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

Thank God for Vasectomies!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

This will burn Bigfoot's eyes!! LOL


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

cigar_joel said:


> Sometimes I wonder if I eally want kids....lol.


its only sometimes for you eh?:lol:


----------

